# Help...My chihuahuas overweight!



## jenih395 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi everyone! I am new to this forum and so excited to meet other Chihuahua owners. I have three dogs, two of which are chihuahuas. My males name is Riley and he's 5, and my female Angel is 4. The past year or so my male has gained a lot of weight, and everyone has noticed! I don't know how to slim him down! Its hard to measure his food with two other dogs in the house, and when he shares a bowl with Angel. If I had to guess I would say he is about 6-6.5 pounds, and he is a very small chihuahua. My female is about 4 pounds. He seems happy to me, but I am worried that down the line he may get diabetes. I've noticed that he has become lazier when it comes to jumping up on the bed and couch, and would rather be picked up. Can someone please give me some suggestions? Im worried about his health and don't want his weight to cause any long term problems. Thank you in advance!
Jen


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

Increase his exercise if possible and moniter his food intake. I would purchase him a new food bowl and feed him seperately from the other dogs or watch him eat his food so you know for sure how much he is eating. Cut back on the treats if you feed them and dont give him tablefood is it is something you indulge your dogs with.

What kind of food do you feed Riley?


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Wanted to welcome you and your fur babies to the group.. Can't offer advice on the doggie diet! lol Deb


----------



## jenih395 (Feb 1, 2010)

He eats Royal Canin for Chihuahuas. I can try to feed him separately to see if that works. I feel like my female wont eat though if he doesn't. I know it sounds weird but she is so submissive to him and she will wait until he is done eating to eat, or he will ration her food and put pieces from the bowl on the ground for her to eat. He's defiantly a character. As far as table food, I don't really give him any, and when I give out treats I make sure he has the smallest piece. But I will try the separate bowl thing this week and see how it works out. I will also start measuring the food. Right now I leave food down for him all the time. Thank you!


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

What do you feed? 
It sounds like you free fed the dogs? You need to not do that and have them on a set schedule so you can monitor their intake. Some dogs will eat themselves to obesity while others don't care. Generally I'm against free feeding.


----------



## jenih395 (Feb 1, 2010)

I do free feed my two chihuahuas, my other dog is still a puppy and is on a schedule. I guess I've just never had a problem until now, so I never thought twice about it. The only thing is my two chi's won't eat before I leave to go to work, barely ever when I come home for lunch, and wait til about 5pm before they touch any food....But I'm sure u are right. Maybe if I start out by only giving them a limited amount of food in the evening they will be more hungry in the morning? Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

You may need to consider a food change, perhaps the Royal Canin isn't the right food for him?

What type/how much exercise does he get? You'll need to increase that too.

Definitely start feeding them on a schedule. If they will only eat at night not a problem. Then just feed them at night. They don't neeeed to eat 3 times a day. Or they will adjust to the new schedule and eat when you give them food. A healthy dog wont starve itself, they may be willfull and wont eat for a little while, but eventually they will.


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

Jenih, its awesome that you care so much for your pups, most owners around here would just sit back and assume its natural. I agree with measuring his food and if you'd like it would probably be easy if you start a little log of sorts and keep track of the exercise, food and weight if you have a scale. 

I did this for my dog when she was underweight and got her up to weight pretty fast when i was monitering her food and increasing her exercise (yes, i said increase lol). I always do better when i write things down.

Its ok for them to skip a couple of meals and i agree a healthy dog wont go hungry for too long  

Oh, also just wanted to mention that you dont have to extend your walks to put in the exercise. more play time will work. Throw a toy around for him every once in a while.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Try feeding him on a schedule i.e twice a day at a certain time and dont give into the doggie eyes! Its for his own good  When i got Kiki about 1st December she was very overweight due to being the only dog in the house who was always fed by the kids! Well now she looks a lot better! ive posted a picture below of what she looks like now! She looks a lot healthier and loves to play with my other chis more! Hope this helps! 









p.s. Hello & Welcome!!!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

I agree with just feeding them once or twice a day, they will learn to eat when they are fed...unless you have a super stubborn chi lol I have one of those named Willy lol He's not a big eatter and is super skinny, he pretty much only eats when he's sitting in my lap with the bowl (I know, I spoiled him with that in my concern lol) But my other two eat when food is put down for them. Luna is fed twice a day (she is on the big side but still a puppy) and Rosa (who is a yorkie/maltese) is fed only once a day (she is a healthy 10 pounds) and I have no prob with this and they are fine with it.
I am glad to hear you will be feeding them separately. That way you can be sure they are both getting the right amount of food. All of mine are fed separately lol I have no doubt if I fed them together that my piiiggy Luna would eat everyones share hehehe.
Exercize is good, just play fetch a few times a day for 5 or 10 mins or longer if they want. I find with doing that and the natural running around they do with each other, they stay within a good weight. In fact, before we got Luna, Rosa was getting on the chunkier side but bringing in a pup with lots of energy got her going again lol and she slimmed down a bit.
Anyway, welcome to the forum  And good luck. We look forward to seeing pics of your chi's


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Try a low calorie version of your kibble. Most brands have the formula for overweight dogs. Feed him once, or twice a day, whichever you feel will work for him. Any activity that gets him moving is okay for exercise. Tossing a ball down the hall, play wrestling, etc. Best of luck.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

My chi benny was overweight. You gotta admit to yourself if you give too many treats. I know I did. I cut out the extras and gave him only the stated amount of food he was supposed to have twice a day. before that I was free feeding him.

I felt bad cutting out all little extras so after a while I found healthy treats for him. There are a lot of treats out there that are low fat and healthy. I also exercised him more. I started taking him for long walks just me and him.

I give Royal canin but I didn't allow him to have that as from what I've read it has a tendancy to make dogs gain weight. I gave him JWB


----------



## jenih395 (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you vivid! Yes I am a little crazy about my dogs, but I've always been that way haha. Sometimes I worry too much! I am going to try feeding Riley separetly tonight. I try to play with him cause he loves to run around and play, but then my 50 pound puppy jumps in and runs him over, so if Riley does want to play with a toy I have to put my puppy away. But I will do that more often too! Thanks guys! I'll let u know how feeding gies tonight, and I will try and not give in when he cries for food.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I would measure what you leave out for kibble in the morning..just the portion--not anymore. then measure their dinner and feed separate...see how it goes. They need exercise too. I know it is difficult for big walkies in the winter..but try to get some exercise for them everyday.


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

No problem, i know i worry about my dogs weight and she is a 40 lb pit ( only difference is mine is so active she stays lean, sometimes too lean :-( ) so i can only imagine how you feel with a teeny chihuahua.

As for the bigger pup, i would walk him and tire him out and the put him away for 10 minutes or so. He will probably fall right asleep which will give you ample time to get your chi pup active. 

Let us know how the feeding goes.

It sounds like you've made awesome progress, MarieUK.


----------



## Ihave2 (Oct 18, 2009)

_I just happened upon this when I searching to order online and thought of your thread here. I don't have any input regarding the weight issue but I did want to mention Innova and the info about the low fat food might be of interest to you. You can search online and probably find other links with comparable prices. I really like Innova because I think when I changed over to it one of mine got rid of a sort of smell he had. I have another addition, a rescue Jack Russel X and he sort of has a smell and I'm hoping that the Innova helps him as well. He was eating people food that he'd been given. I changed that to canned Pedigree and then canned Innova. And what is really remarkable - *he chooses the dry adult Innova* that my other two eat. I was hoping he'd make the transition and he did so very rapidly. Innova must be good eatin'!!_

Innova Low Fat Adult Dog Food

Average Customer Rating: 5 out of 5
Write a Review

For less active dogs and dogs prone to undesired weight gain, this is why Innova developed the Low Fat Adult formula. Innova Low Fat Adult Dog Food provides all the same nutritional benefits of Innova Adult Dog Food, but with 35% less fat to assist with weight management in low activity or sedentary dogs. In addition, Innova included L-carnitine to help metabolize fat and retain lean muscle mass.

- Made with healthful ingredients from all five food groups
- Includes nutrients from fresh fruits and vegetables
- Preserved with Vitamin E
- Contains a source of live naturally-occurring microorganisms normally found in a healthy digestive tract
- Low in fat while still rich in important fatty acids.

http://www.heartypet.com/p-416-innova-low-fat-adult-dog-food.aspx


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

I will give a quick warning on the low fat or low calorie dog foods. 

A common mistake people make (see this a lot at the vet clinic where I work) is feeding the amount on the bag that is for the weight they are now, not where you want them to be. 

Example: Your dog is 10 lbs but you think he would be better at 6 lbs. The back of the bag says to feed 1 cup for a 10 lb dog and 2/3 cup for a 6 lb dog. Make sure you are feeding that 2/3 cup for the 6 lb dog since that is where he should be.

A lot of people will feed that 1 cup since they think they should feed what they dog weighs now, which is fine for maintenance, but if you are trying to reduce calories you have to feed the calories for the weight you want them to be.

I hope this makes sense.

I would switch to a low fat food, feed separate, feed meals, watch portions, watch treats and increase exercise some. 

Good luck!

Olivia


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

It is soooo easy to over feed tiny dogs. I feed mine twice a day and give virtually no treats. (if they have done at least 2hrs walks a day they can have a treat!).
I also have to moniter feeding times though coz Hannah will inhale her food and move onto the other dogs bowls. They are all used to a large furry slipper gently pushing them in the direction of their own bowls now.LOL


----------



## polishprinsezz (Dec 10, 2009)

my dogs have feeding time in their kennels. that way i can monitor what they eat. i also kennel them up at my kids feeding time to minimize their floor snack intake. they are all a healthy weight and size.


----------

